# Wisconsin DNR fails to control cwd



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

boehr said:


> You are obviously not sure about a lot of things also evident when you don't know what your talking about.
> 
> 
> One fact is that they do have more experience and expertise than you. If you have more maybe you should market it, unfortunately you don't.:gaga:


:lol:Boehr has free tickets for everyone to FantasyLand!!!:lol:

Get your get head outta clouds,, or sand, or whereever else you might have it...:lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

hunterdude772 said:


> This is odd. You are slamming people that post facts and links to back it up yet you only state opinion.
> 
> Tear apart post #5, 6 & 7 for me, with fact to back it up.
> 
> Obviously you need the DNR to do your scouting for you, then you just buy what ever they say. Baaaahhhh.


If you look in my first post in this thread I didn't slam anyone and just expressed my opinion. I don't see any facts posted here as it relates to CWD in Michigan.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Making it illegal to shoot albinos was another great move by the MDNR........that one made alot of sense......Populate the herd with mutants.....great idea.....The anti were gunning for that one for years to....just like baiting......


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

boehr said:


> If you look in my first post in this thread I didn't slam anyone and just expressed my opinion. I don't see any facts posted here as it relates to CWD in Michigan.


 FACT; One deer in a pen in Kent County.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

oldrank said:


> Making it illegal to shoot albinos was another great move by the MDNR........that one made alot of sense......Populate the herd with mutants.....great idea.....The anti were gunning for that one for years to....just like baiting......


I believe that was done legislatively not by the DNR. One particular Representative had an influential constituent who bitched about someone shooting their "pet" Albino and so he got a law passed to prevent it. As far as I know the DNR thought the law was a pain in the ass and were happy when it was repealed.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

6inchtrack said:


> FACT; One deer in a pen in Kent County.


You are right, pen deer with CWD! That is sure a lot closer to the wild deer than a CWD deer within 50 miles of the Michigan boarder. That is also a fact.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

boehr said:


> You are right, pen deer with CWD! That is sure a lot closer to the wild deer than a CWD deer within 50 miles of the Michigan boarder. That is also a fact.


It's not a fact for much of the SLP. If 50 miles was an appropriate safety buffer previously, why did they not create a CWD zone with a 50 mile radius around the index facility? If a deer that is in Washtenaw or Cheboygan County, that is 100+ miles away from the index facility, is potentially threatened with CWD, why did they not make the buffer zone 100+ miles previously? Where they negligent in taking a risk of not doing anything until a CWD positive deer got within 50 miles previously? This whole thing would be a lot easier to sell if there was a modicum of reason or consistency involved.


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Boehr

I got smaked down because I stated, and I believe the majority of MI hunters have little respect for the DNR.

They think every policy is set to work against MI hunter.

I think the baiting ban happen to fast IMO, but I do think DNR is getting better at putting deer first and hunters second.


----------

